# Bras for preteens?



## CheriK (Mar 18, 2003)

Where do you folks find decent bras for an 11-12 year old? I don't like or wear bras (a camisole or tank w/ shelf bra is as close as I get), but DD feels more comfortable w/ her new body development when wearing a bra. She's outgrown the "training" type bras, but is small statured & wouldn't fit in an adult sized bra yet, either. We went to Target last night & I was horrified by the options. Except for the training bras (which are just glorified tank tops, not what she prefers), they ALL had underwire & padding. Underwire is just totally unnecessary & the padding just seems to send the wrong message - hey, let's make your brand new breasts BIGGER so you get MORE adult-type attention that you're not emotionally ready for! We found ONE without an underwire & w/ removable padding, but it's not great fitting since it's designed to be worn w/ the padding.

Anyhow, any suggestions?

Thanks!

Cheri


----------



## mamazee (Jan 5, 2003)

I preferred padding at that age becasue my nipples would show if I didn't wear padded bras, so they actually felt more modest to me. Also, lots of girls when they're developing are very sensitive and find the padding more comfortable. I don't think padding in bras is necessarily about making breasts look bigger, and you might reconsider that.

Underwire, I don't even like as an adult, though I know some adults find it more comfortable. I guess whether I'd consider that a good choice depends on how large the girl is and whether it does feel more comfortable to her.

But anyway I think tween bras have padding for reasons of modesty and comfort, not to make them look bigger, so personlly, I'd go for those.


----------



## rnra (Dec 15, 2011)

There's different types of padding in bras. I agree with the previous poster--having a lightly padded bra was more modest for me because then we didn't run into nipple-showing issues. I would be opposed to big va va voom padding for a girl as young as your daughter, but a little padding would be okay.

As far as finding a bra--are there any bra stores in your area? I'm talking about a local specialty store that just sells bras. And no, not Victoria's Secret. If you can find one of those stores--they tend to be expert measurers and carry a wide range of sizes. That would probably work out better than Target.

Good luck!


----------



## whatsnextmom (Apr 2, 2010)

We have always had luck at JC Penny or the bra shops in the outlet malls.


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

I fond Sears to be pretty good in this regard. And ditto on the padding. But the question really is - how does your daughter feel about padding? If it makes her more comfortable? That's what's important.


----------



## CLplus1 (Jan 31, 2013)

I know I'm 21 and selection might be different, but when I was 12 I would buy bras at JCPenny in the girl's underwear section. They had this lightly padded bra without underwire, but thin grown up bra straps. I doubt they still carry that, but they must have something close. And I personally preferred a bit of padding when I was younger, don't want the nippies to show! There's a difference between pushup bra padding and a lightly lined bra. I also hated the thick straps on sports bras, I'd have to adjust them all day!

Maybe something like this?

http://www.jcpenney.com/dotcom/women/shop-clothing/lingerie-pajamas/shop-lingerie-pajamas/bras/bras/barely-there-customflex-fit-wirefree-bra-/prod.jump?ppId=pp5002111385&catId=cat100250152&deptId=dept20000015&N=222%20226%201391%204294966954&Ns=PLH&topDim=Brand&topDimvalue=lily+of+france&dimCombo=Brand%7CBrand%7CBrand%7CProduct+Type%7C&dimComboVal=lily+of+france%7Cmaidenform%7Cbarely+there%7Cbras%7C&currentDim=Product+Type&currentDimVal=bras


----------



## One_Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Justis has a nice selection as does JC Penny. Victoria Secret has bras without underwire that I really love and would get for my DD. They are lightly padded but also offer wonderful support. The Playtex bras in the box come in a wide range of styles also and can be purchased at most clothing stores. One of the styles might work for your DD.


----------



## erigeron (Oct 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CLplus1*
> 
> There's a difference between pushup bra padding and a lightly lined bra.
> 
> *Yeah, this. T-shirt bras are all a little bit padded, but it isn't really to try to make one's boobs look bigger. *


----------



## inconditus (Oct 1, 2012)

I personally go for the bralette style myself. I'm not sure about an in-store option, or what your price point is, but I usually buy from this company. I've found there is enough material, not padding, that keeps me covered. I had no problems with my nipples showing in the winter. They are also suuupppperrr comfy!

http://nomadshempwear.com/category/womens/bras-underwear

edit: I just saw that the blush bra (what I have) is on sale to make room for this years stock. They only have xs but I'm assuming that's what a 12 year old would wear anyways.

http://www.stilleagle.com/magento/womens-natural-clothing/underwear/nomads-hempwear-bamboo-womans-underwear.html


----------



## mar123 (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a 12 year old and 15 year old, both of whom developed early. They love the T-shirt bras at Victoria's Secret. THey give good coverage and the girls feel comfortable in them even in their white uniform shirts. On days they have PE, they like to wear sports bras. Both girls play basketball, so we have invested in good Under Armor sports bras. (my younger dd wears a 34B, the older one wears a 36 C, so they need real sports bras when playing)


----------



## katieet (May 7, 2013)

Hi there well im 14 and i had crop tops when i was about 10 and my first bra when i was 12 my crop tos came from primark or other cheap places and bras peacocks ( i live in england) new look and marksandspencers are also good we like comfterble padded one at out age







xx


----------

